# Sticky  PETA kills animals



## Sirs

People always seem to think peta just gets on hunters nerves look what they actually do for animals... http://www.petakillsanimals.com/ I think every hunter should take a quick look at this. This should be a sticky on every hunting site.


----------



## doctariAFC

Sirs said:


> People always seem to think peta just gets on hunters nerves look what they actually do for animals... http://www.petakillsanimals.com/ I think every hunter should take a quick look at this. This should be a sticky on every hunting site.


Ask and thou shall receive!


----------



## wantinadarton

WOW!!! that is all I can say, WOW!!!


----------



## Scottie

I wonder if PETA would be willing to adopt/transfer several hundred wolves from our forest up here?

Sound like a win-win to me.


----------



## farmdude

doctariAFC said:


> Ask and thou shall receive!


begging


----------



## Anchor Sight

*petition*

They got my signature...And thanks for bringing it to the attention of all of us.


----------



## 61695

tttlll77 said:


> They got my signature...And thanks for bringing it to the attention of all of us.


Ditto


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

the would is not saine ....


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

world*


----------



## JCBears

*?*

The most important thing we can ask is what can we do to stop these kinds of PETA freaks, and promote web sites like this one. How can we help as a group.


----------



## shooterspal

*Peta Kills*

how can they kill pets and still sleep at night . at least hunters hunt to protect the animals .


----------



## Syko_Sqrl

Remember this zeolots will always use whatever thinking necessary to promote thier views. Most of them (if not all of them) are either mindless sheep, or complete psychopaths. There is a radio station(fm99) in Norfolk, VA beach, or Portsmith that hold a annual PETA fishing tourny right outside thier window on the Elizabeth river. They have my signature too.


----------



## awshucks

There's a battle royale going on right now in Michigan over dove hunting, which is opposed by the Peta affiliated HSUS. It's actually about alot more than dove hunting, if any of you can help stop these wacko's up there by a small contribution or making friends/relatives that live there aware, it may keep them off of your/my/our doorstep next. Thanks for your time, here's the link [I hope] http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/register.php


----------



## crisi13

Syko_Sqrl said:


> Remember this zeolots will always use whatever thinking necessary to promote thier views. Most of them (if not all of them) are either mindless sheep, or complete psychopaths. There is a radio station(fm99) in Norfolk, VA beach, or Portsmith that hold a annual PETA fishing tourny right outside thier window on the Elizabeth river. They have my signature too.



I listen to FM99 EVERY morning...Tommy and Rumble are the greatest!! I'm guessing you're from Tidewater? I live across the border in NC, but I work in Norfolk!!


----------



## i_arch_360

Scottie said:


> I wonder if PETA would be willing to adopt/transfer several hundred wolves from our forest up here?
> 
> Sound like a win-win to me.


Amen! There are tracks everywhere up nort.... eh'


----------



## huntsman1024

Thanks for the message, they got my signature and I forwarded the link to about 15 other guys I know. People like these fanatics will someday bring our outdoor rights to an abrupt end if we don't stay as active as they are and twice as vigilant.


----------



## Jon-Paul

*Peta*

I visited it. I wasn't shocked. Mast radical groups are hypocrits. Good looking out. Keep hunting alive.
P.E.T.A.
People Eat Tasty Animals


----------



## TnLadyHunter

Unbelievable is all I can say!


----------



## Fireman131

Amazing, those photos. Trying to give hunters and fishermen bad names, this sight should be published all over the news and shown to all friends to prove PETA is a joke!! They are the ones DESTROYING animals, not hunters and fishermen. It looked as if a couple of the dogs was labs, good hunting dogs (and I'm a lab lover). I hope they really throw the book at them!!!!


----------



## electric134

It just goes to show you that if you come up with a stupid idea and make it sound good other idiots will follow. So lets think about this if you poach it is a misdemeaner if you kill a dog it is a felony. What a messed up world we live in. Hunters we must stand our ground and fight for the few rights we have left. Do all you can to get your children involved.Get them away from the mass media left wing fundamentalist anti gun anti hunting anti life and way to many other anti bull @#[email protected] things to mention. Lets make a difference. Please do your part in showing these hypocrits we do not need them running our lives for us. It's funny how everything is turning political. 
Remember Peta
people eating tasty animals


----------



## Coca Cola

See the petition
http://www.petakillsanimals.com/article_detail.cfm?article=154

We should have a sticky in the Bowhunting forum. Get alot more names on the ballot


----------



## ban_t

Not sure if this helps but did not have time too read all post.
http://www.activistcash.com/news_detail.cfm/hid/3250 I really love how they explain why they kill animals. It is good reading too understand why they can and we cannot. 
Follow the money, it leads too truth:darkbeer:


----------



## DanBlacksher

Here is an intresting video that shows the hypocracy, and the nuts who peta supports. Very informative but I dont condone the language.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9ijLulwUTY


----------



## Soumi

Damn earth worshipping extremists hypocrits! Worship the creator, not the creation. Idiots. I singed the petition.


----------



## Wolf among dogs

its signed and my wife did as well..sticky that here please...please...please !!

Pagans Eating Tasty Activists...'nuff said


----------



## kegan

Soumi said:


> Damn earth worshipping extremists hypocrits! Worship the creator, not the creation. Idiots. I singed the petition.


No offense, but that's just ignorant. Worshipping the earth is what we do every time we step into the woods. We just don't throw paint on a good fur and ruin what use the animal went to.

I htink PETA better think twice before it tries to go near hunting rights. It's proven, hunting helps. Idiots don't.


----------



## MonzaRacer

*well*

As a preacher i am constantly learning and as it has been said in the Bible, we are created in Gods image and likeness to take the earth and all that is in it as our own and basicly what we do with it is our right.
If there is iron in the earth we can mine it, if there is a deer and we need food we can kill it.
Dont get me wrong not doing something that is hard or takes too money to do to keep this ,our home, clean and usefull is plain and simple greed.
Now I had fella who said it was so bad that they took some radio active material and dumped it into a large trench but then I got educated as that there are complete plains/fields over in Africa that are madeup of radioactive "dirt" does no harm but is useless to us a food or home land.
Now this is how bogus some "radiation" theorist are. Inthat area its pure, radioactive dirt as far asyou can see AND when the rains come the water focuses the nuclear activity and will actually heat up the water helping it dry up faster.
Now here is a kicker. Way back when they had hearings on how bad nuclear power/research was one of the big guns sat at his desk quietly drinking ice water and it was cooling water from a nuclear reactor. Thats how safe the power is. But it makes power too cleanly and cheaply.
There are lots of things that nothing is wrong with but we have been fed horror stories (guns kill) bull hockey people kill.
I want a gunthat jumps up and kills people Ill mail one to all the terrorists.
The hipocracy around is astounding.
My brother worked on a nuke sub and I get a lot of answeres from him too.
I could never get a straight answer from any PETA member where the ythink all these animals are made for.
I need to start the PET-P People for The Ethical Treatment of Plants, stop eating plants, smoking ciggarettes ,making corn oil or soy oil or bean sprouts.
Uhm oh wait if we dont eat plants or animals what are we gonna eat,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Hmmmm rocks? uhm PET-R nahhh
Lee


----------



## uscg4good

Those pictures are very disturbing. I had to navigate away from that page. Can someone please explain their reasoning for killing pets?


----------



## vabass

*PETA in the news here in VA for stealing a hunting dog*

http://content.hamptonroads.com/story.cfm?story=127403&ran=159617&tref=y


----------



## GAshadowcat

guess i'll share this. This is the reason i carry a pistol every time i go hunting. Last year the begining of the 06 sept, 10 archery season ANTI's members where blocking the entrance to the local WMA i hunt. Well after 10 min of telling them to get out of my way politly it then resorted to choice words and then me going into 4wd and just forging a trail around them. Well one of my friends that hunts the same area that i do pulls up and parks next to me we shoot the bull for a couple few min then head out seperate ways. Well around 20.30 that night i get a call to come look at my truck from my friend, and when i got there my windows were busted out 3 tires aired out and scratches and dents all up and down, and the same to his truck. Oh buddy i lost it then called the cops and got a report and pressed charges. So now if i ever see one of those ANTI's again its gonna be heII.

its time to stand up and stop PETA. and we need all the help we can, because apparently they are willing to do whatever.


----------



## avidbowhunter

I'm thankful i live in a strong hunting heritage state like Pa., but these freaks are everywhere. God gave us this earth to use it and have domain over it. I guess PETA doesn't read the Bible much!! I've never had a standoff with these freaks, but i really don't know what would happen if i did! We have a hunter's rights law in Pa. that holds idiots like them accountable if they interfere with hunting in Pa. Our Legislators saw them coming and drafted a hunter's bill of rights to protect us. But... do they follow laws??? Jeff aka member of PETA... people eating tasty animals. Man, those backstraps are GOOD!!!!


----------



## OklaArcher

I'm from Oklahoma, but I lived in Norfolk and Washington state when I was in the Navy. Of course they were everywhere in Virginia, but my first hunting exposure was in Washington. Being from OK, i wouldn't think twice about parking on the side of a road in public hunting areas. Then a park ranger pulled up, we were talking and he was telling me where he had seen bears the past few days and asked where I was from because of my accent. He then told me to go up the road about a mile where there are no hiking trails because the hikers and berry pickers (literally) are 90% anti-hunters and have vandalized hunters vehicles in the past. Of course I thanked him and did as he advised, but it blew my mind that these people would try and promote ethics while their supporters run around like savages with no apparent moral background. I saw in the news where they blocked a McDonald's drive through with a severed cow head from a butcher shop. What kind of individual would have the audacity to expose a family with children to an episode like this, it just doesn't make any sense. I get so angry inside when I hear their ads, but it's so ignorant I can't even intelligently comment. I think that might be their plan though, get their message out with complete shock and disappear before witnesses can unfurrow their brow.

Sorry for the long post, but at least I know people here share beliefs.


----------



## frydaddy40

*info*

:wink: Let me explain ( P= peaple E= eating T= teasty A= animals) PETA . If there so smart, why can't they come up why a different name. :wink:


----------



## dr duck

Sirs said:


> People always seem to think peta just gets on hunters nerves look what they actually do for animals... http://www.petakillsanimals.com/ I think every hunter should take a quick look at this. This should be a sticky on every hunting site.



that pisses me off that they can kill peoples pets and not eat em. but its worng to kill animals that we want to eat. what the @#$%.!!!!


----------



## density

Im up for teaming up with petakillsanimals.com and volunteering my time into making sure people are aware of what peta really stands for... anyone in kansas wanna start making some posters ? :teeth:


----------



## Yellowfin

Thus far I love Penn and Teller's take on it the best.


----------



## targethogs

For PETA..it just boils down to the almighty dollar...anything to scam money...they will chase a dollar before they think about saving any animal.


----------



## Muzzyloader01

*Peta whackos*

I for one have always been anti-peta , and never subscribed to their B.S. But when i saw the hipocracy in this site it stuck in my Kester, like a fat turd PETA stinks and should be exposed for what they really are. Count me in LOCK'N'LOAD!!!! Muzzyloader01 and don;'t forget the words of the late great Charleton Heston "from my cold dead hands"


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I seriously want to sign the petition but can I make a suggestion...can someone find out who set-up this petition for sure?!?!? 

My concern here is this, I have seen blogs and websites set-up by the very orgs that you think you are trying to take down!!

I want ALL of the people involved with PETA to be treated as they have treated all hunters, medical centers, restaurants and the very animals they are supposedly protecting!!!

But I also want to make sure that all of us on AT, to be safe in sending all of our info to this website for the petition!! That's a lot of info to be sending to a site that I don't know anything about!! 

What do you guys think? I want PETA GONE!!! But I want AT members safe as well!!


----------



## Tecumseh

PETA is as worthless as the ACLU. Load the idiots onto a ship and drop off on the beaches of United Arab of Emirates or Yemen.


----------



## wis_archer

Why not in Saudi Arabia?


----------



## soularcher

I wanted to say "UNBELIEVABLE", but, sadly enough, it is believable in this day and age, and in this country.


----------



## soularcher

Awesome! I just forwarded this to my vegetarian PETA supporting co-worker. I have gotten no comment. Undoubtedly, she just deleted it.


----------



## ryan.u

peta sucks and for them doing that to pets and giveing me a hunter and fishermsn a bad name all peta can go to hel


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

If I remember correctly from my criminal justice classes in college, the largest terrorist organization is not Al-Quida or the Taliban but PETA and similar groups. They are fanatical groups who care more about attention than they do animals or the environment. From my life experiance the people who care most about the environment are the farmers and the hunters, people who are out there trying to make it a better place to pass on to their childeren & grandchilderen. This is why my childeren are not allowed to watch Bambi & similar movies; this is the worst type of propaganda, aimed at manipulating & brain washing our childeren who will grow up thinking it is the truth unless they are taught differently. The vast majority of hunters are not bloodthirsy barbarians but active conservationists.


----------



## ciscokid

You are so right Sirs..!

How ya been ?


----------



## drwevil

Wow the PETA "Death Van" gets to roll on...there is no justice.

To state the blindingly obvious 

<snip from day 3 opening statement>
"PETA kills animals because "there's an enormous animal overpopulation problem.""
</snip>

When that is applied to kangaroos the Greenies get all up set. Hypocrites !!! 

Remember a Vote for Greens is a vote for the worst bush fires in Australia's history. :angry:

Lest we forget!!!! :sad:


----------



## bulldogbuck

I am apart of PETA (People Eatting Tasty Animals) and I approve of hunting by any legal means.

In all seriousness that is a great post, funny it has not shown up in the world wide media as much as how they are so against hunting. Thanks for the post.


----------



## TexasHuntinGirl

*wow*

GA shaddow cat...I cant believe your story. I'm fortunate I havent ran into any of those SOB's in Texas. We really need to keep a watchfull eye on those crazy peta idiots. I deffinatly signed the potition and fwd it to everyone I know.....


----------



## UCNYbowhunter

Number 1 terrorist on FBI most wanted list is a Animal Rights activist


----------



## valleyair

What that guy said.


----------



## Lisdexic

*im like PETA.....*

it does stand for "People Eating Tasty Animals" , right????


----------



## FedSmith

*I'm sorry.*

I'm a zoologist (M.S.).

I never made it past this:

"Animal lovers worldwide now have access to more than a decade’s worth of proof that People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA) kills thousands of defenseless pets at its Norfolk, Virginia headquarters. *Since 1998*, PETA has opted to “put down” *21,339 *adoptable dogs, cats, puppies, and kittens instead of finding homes for them." 

PUKE!ukey:


----------



## AM OUTDOORS

Please remember that PETA is not our only enemy in the fight to save our hunting heritage. The Humane Society of the United States is a very well funded organization that is every bit against what we love as well.
They pad their wallets with money from the unsuspecting public who thinks that they are helping their local Humane Society.
The HSUS was very instrumental in ending dove hunting in Michigan. They have also helped get the wolf back on a the endangered list [in Michigan] despite the scientific evidence that supports the fact that the population is more than stable to support a limited season.
Would I personally hunt wolves. Probably not. I would however support the right to do so in a legal manner.
Sportsmen and women need to unite, not divide.


----------



## highteckrednek

we should rise against peta and kill all their pets at night then put them under their beds!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noobist

yeah i think i linked to that peta kills animals site on here once myself actually. 
dunno about killing their pets; PETA hierarchy have stated numerous times that owning a pet is a form of animal abuse, as they claim animals should have all of the same rights as men. Of course, they don;t expect animals to be obliged to observe the saem responsibilities as men. Ludicrous.


----------



## gr8twhitehuntr

IMO they are a terrorist organization so their leaders should be sent to Guantanamo Bay where they shall await execution. PETA's followers are just ignorant hippie stoners. They've all killed their brain cells by smoking too much pot so they are so easier for PETA to brainwash. The fact that PETA kills so many domestic pets does not surprise me at all. They are the biggest hypocrites around. 

PETA = People for Eco Terrorism in America (next will be world domination)


----------



## BROWN DEVIL DOG

P.E.T.A makes me sick!!!!


They are just another reason to saport people like Ted Nugent, Glen Beck, Chuck Norris, and Sarah Palin



P.S. wile I'm saying this I'm watching TED NUGENT!!!!!!HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs

Wow! :mg:


----------



## 90 meter 120

*peta*

I sent them some deer jerky for Christmas and never even got a thank you card......ohhh well maybe they will like the fur coat I am sending them this year...


----------



## Craveman

Hunters are the true conservationists. These hypocrites are only interested in promoting their anti-meat, anti-fur and anti-hunting agenda. 
I love all animals. Some just taste better than others.


----------



## Craveman

gr8twhitehuntr said:


> IMO they are a terrorist organization so their leaders should be sent to Guantanamo Bay where they shall await execution.


Are we executing hippies in Gitmo nowadays? :wink::thumbs_up
Okay, just kiddin hippies, but take a bath and use soap.
And please, for the love of all that is good and holy, don't use that stinky, ass-smellin' patchouli.


----------



## marquisb

*peta*

People .eating .tasty .animals


----------



## Curve1

It's the same ole leftist hypocrisy. That's what happens when you have an un-natural veiw of creation......you get a twisted veiw.


----------



## cptbrain

The road to hell is paved with good intentions. PETA radicals apparently don't examine there own.


----------



## marquisb

*!*

getting so bad that they run through the public land and beat on pots and pans during gun season here were i am from dont seem to smart dose it


----------



## jim-bo

marquisb, I wonder that if they hear a gunshot if the tail between their legs stands on end and they hightail it outta there? Maybe worth a try?


----------



## Okiearchery

I have seen a few good posts, and few really bad ignorant quotes, but its mostly just snarkey comments or people who are merely misinformed and subscribe to certain stereotypes,(left v Right, bits about hippies, god and creation). 

I'm probably opening up a can of worms with the post, but I'm hoping that some may gleam some insight and can engage in an intellectual conversation. I will not address the hipocracy of PETA or it's affiliates in this post, it is well known. Instead I am going to address how we can help to break our stereotype of being blood thirsty pirates of nature. 

A little background on me:
Obviously, I'm from Oklahoma, born and raised. I work in the hunting industry and rub elbows on a regular basis with many of the bigwigs in the industry(that's a whole other subject so let's try to stay on topic if you reply please). I quit using a firearm to hunt with in 2007, I do keep a pistol on me just in case(pigs, I only hunt from the ground and have been "tree'ed" once hence the pistol). Next year I will probably be going full on traditional. That has to do with my own sense of spirituality and being as connected to the earth as possible, the true predator and prey sense. I will also note that meat does not make up most of my diet either. I do not eat dairy or eggs either. I butcher my own kills until I have enough to last my family over the year, but I still try to fill all my tags and donate the rest of the meat to Hunters Against Hunger.

Now, I have been called a hippie because I do everything I can to conserve energy, water, and not create waste. My garden is completely organic and I only eat organic foods. I do not vaccinate my kids, I am involved in several organizations geared towards towards these causes. I don't smoke and rarely drink. I bathe at least once a day even ;-) using only organic soaps and shampoos of course. 

When I was in college I wrote a report about PETA and other animal rights groups as well as conservation efforts that actively involved hunters and fishermen. It detailed the pro's and cons of each side at length. Now I won't go into the bit about a twisted sense of creation because I my self am an atheist, so I will deal only with the facts. There are certain things that both sides do that each side could easily agree are good things. Things that, were each side more mature they would be willing to coordinate efforts as such and would help to curb the media stereotype of the blood thirsty hunter. Also the vast majority(I'm willing to say 90%) of the sportsman's version of conservation is passive, tax funds from gear and tags go into cleaning, maintaining, and promoting wildlife. Although we are finally starting to see a rise in herd management practices on the private owner level with the goal of creating bigger dear, there is an underlying issue that does not get address or promoted enough. Heard management for bigger bucks also allows a more natural cycle of breeding. The males are allowed to live longer, dispersing their genes over a longer time period and strengthening the herd via natural selection. What you don't see is the promotion of this as a standard hunting practice on the wide scale, of letting the younger bucks go our how to age a deer in the wild. Last year at 4 check stations in my hunting area there were only 12 bucks over the age of 4 that were harvested. Five of those belonged to members of my family and friends. Bucks not being allowed to mature does weaken both the herd and the gene pool and can and does lead to infertility and sickness. That is one of the many arguments put forth by anti-hunters and they are right. It is an issue we need to address. As I said before we as hunters need to be more proactive in conservation efforts on the whole, not just on our private property. 

I agree that is is ridiculous that poaching just a misdemeanor, and there is a lot more of it than what we want to realize. We have a property that adjoins both a moderate sized individual owned cattle farm, game refuge, and a couple private properties that are mostly wooded. One would think that this would be prime deer hunting area.....There is not one single game trail larger than what you would find from a rabbit. This property is a ways off from our home properties and our neighbor, the rancher has chased off people, called us, and/or called the warden many times in the past when he has seen people going into our property out of season or a vehicle 
he didn't recognize. Once on me even after I had bought a new truck. 

We all know about the hipocracy of PETA which is a problem, but they do a lot of good in seeing to it that animals that are raised for the slaughter in factory farms and battery cages(which does take a toll on the nutritional value of the food and breeds bacteria that is deadly to humans). This is something that will help all of in the long run. When I do purchase meat, I buy it from the few local organic farms in my area. I refuse to feed my children hormone tainted meat from mistreated animals. I'm sure we can all agree that even lambs led to the slaughter deserve to die with dignity. 


We as humans depend on the earth for sustenance, it is not ours to do with as we please. We must use it properly, responsibly. Yes there are farmers who want to make the world a better place so don't think I am bashing those who do it like they should. The greatest amount of land being farmed in the US and around the world is not being managed properly and uses many of Mansonto's GMO(genetically modified organism) seeds(I would recommend "Food Inc." as a movie you should all watch.) I will let you do your own research on that. There is very little crop rotation and does not allow for the soil to replenish itself. We are allowing them to make the soil barren. Same goes with water, There are dead zones on our coasts from the seepage of city dumps and industrial waste. By the way, the fluoride in your water is not the same kind that is in your toothpaste, it is industrial waste made from making aluminum alloys and is banned in most modern countries. Then there is the problem with overfishing by commercial companies. 

*Side Note* I could care less about the politicized issue of climate change. The earth heats up the earth cools. The way things are going this is the last of our worries. If we fix what we are doing above it will have a big impact on man powered global warming. If you want to see the information on climate change you can visit www.skepticscience.com

Commercial livestock farming is also taking a toll on the planet because of the amount of land used that gets foraged over time and time again. It promotes even more corn growth, because this mixed with animal by product(scrap flesh) to make these cows bigger faster. Because of the hormones using the the production of meat, we are seeing children mature faster. If you want proof just look at your child's Elementary and/or HS year book and compare it to your own. The child's class on par will look years older. We are seeing birth defects because of these hormones. All of those are issues that PETA is against because of the effects on the animals, but we should be against them because of how they affect us. 

Don't even get me started on obesity and HFCS. Now the corn growers assn. is wanting to rename it "corn sugar" because it sounds healthy. Big Pharma is another bone I have to pic as well, but you guys are welcome to contact me personally on any of what I have posted. 

The point is we have to think of the generations to come, will they see us at the generation who destroyed their future or tried to save it? The earth is not something that we own, it is who we are.


----------



## wildar

PETA has pulled the wool over the eyes of the uneducated. They don't care about animals any more than there is a man in the moon.


----------



## Sage Council

P.E.T.A. is a terrorist Organization plain and simple, It's just amazing that it is so accepted.
And Humane Society of the United States isn't far behind them......


----------



## cookie125

okiearchery, not to get off on a tangent but sugar from HFCS is still a sugar it facts do actually show that using it is no more unhealthy than using cane sugar. whats unhealthy is that both are high in calories and those who tend to be obiest also tend to burn less calories than what they take in through thier diet and with todays society meal serving size is larger meaning more over all calories in the meals and people not doing more physical activity to use those calories.

now back on topic. PETA in the most general sense of their organization is full of hot air. the first conservationist were hunters, thats a fact, look at the philosophies of native americans and look at how they hunted. then look at what Teddy Roosevelt did for conservation by organizing a group. Roosevelt as we all know was a very avid hunter. without hunting nature gets out of balance, and populations explode and thats when disease becomes rampent or an exotic and invasive species moves in and knocks out the natural flora and fauna. on the campus in which i am going to college the biology department is actually fighting a student organization that is doing a trap neuter and release program on feral cats, yes feral and most likely never to be rehabilitated to be pets again. this is horribly wrong in that these cats are distroying our native bird populations, and actually destroying the work of our ornithology professor conducting a bird banding site. this is where PETA maybe on to something althought it is VERY hypocritical of them to do so when they are bashing hunters and ranchers for killing animals. when looking at the facts whats wrong with the group on my campus is that the program would work if on a very very small island where cats cant move into the system but our campus is an open system with new cats every day, but even in that closed system on a tiny island the nueter release program is only effective if 98% of the cats are caught and neutered. but because the founder used a study conducted on a very tiny island with effective trapping he lied to our school to get what he wanted not to actually help animals and this is what PETA has been doing all along and we as hunters need to make the public more aware and do so with scientific fact. in the last year and a half i have been confronted and persicuted by antis and i have shown them the scientific proof whether they believe it or not is up to them but when its published in a peer reviewed scientific journal who can argue unless someone can find evidence for the study to be false which is why its peer reviewed then published to make sure the findings are accurate and precise.


----------



## zSar

As of July 12, 2011... PETA still continues to kill animals...

http://www.petakillsanimals.com/



> Another Year, Another Horrendous PETA Slaughter of Homeless Pets
> Animal lovers worldwide now have access to more than a decade's worth of evidence showing that People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA) kills thousands of defenseless pets at its Virginia headquarters. Since 1998, PETA has opted to "put down" 25,840 adoptable dogs, cats, puppies, and kittens instead of finding them "forever homes."
> 
> PETA's "Animal Record" report for 2010, which the animal rights group itself filed with the Virginia Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services, shows that PETA employees killed 94 percent of the dogs and cats in their care last year. During all of 2010, PETA found adoptive homes for just 44 pets.
> 
> Just 44 dogs and cats—out of the 2,345 PETA took in. Those numbers are abysmal, and they and offer little hope for homeless animals to escape perishing on PETA's version of "death row."
> 
> The Virginia Beach SPCA, just down the road from PETA's Norfolk headquarters, manages to adopt out the vast majority of the animals in its care. And it does it on a shoestring budget
> 
> Why would PETA, an "animal rights" group, secretly kill animals at its headquarters? From a cost-saving standpoint, PETA's hypocrisy isn't difficult to understand: Killing adoptable cats and dogs—and storing the bodies in a walk-in freezer until they can be cremated—requires far less money and effort than caring for the pets until they are adopted.
> 
> PETA has a $33 million annual budget. But instead of investing in the lives of the thousands of flesh-and-blood creatures in its care, the group spends millions on media campaigns telling Americans that eating meat, drinking milk, fishing, hunting, wearing leather shoes, and benefiting from medical research performed on lab rats are all "unethical."
> 
> The bottom line is that PETA's leaders care more about cutting into their advertising budget than finding homes for the six pets, on average, that they kill every single day.
> 
> Years of public outrage has not been enough to convince PETA to eliminate its pet eradication program. Now the death toll of animals in PETA's care has reached 25,840, including 2,200 pets in 2010 alone.
> 
> PETA has ceased being an animal charity. It's behaving more like a slaughterhouse.
> 
> Click here to sign our petition to revoke PETA's tax-exempt status.




Pets Killed By PETA

Year Received†	Transferred Adopted Killed
----- --------- ---------- --------- ------
2010	2,345	63	44	1.86%	2,200	93.8%
2009	2,366	31	8	0.34%	2,301	97.3%
2008	2,216	34	7	0.32%	2,124	95.8%
2007	1,997	35	17	0.85%	1,815	90.9%
2006	3,061	46	12	0.39%	2,981	97.4%
2005	2,165	69	146	6.74%	1,946	89.9%
2004	2,655	1	361	13.60%	2,278	85.8%
2003	2,224	1	312	14.03%	1,911	85.9%
2002	2,680	2	382	14.25%	2,298	85.7%
2001	2,685	14	703	26.18%	1,944	72.4%
2000	2,681	28	624	23.27%	2,029	75.7%
1999	1,805	91	386	21.39%	1,328	73.6%
1998*	943	125	133	14.10%	685	72.6%
Total	29,823	540	3,135	10.56%	25,840	85.9%

* figures represent the second half of 1998 only


----------



## heydug

Fascinating, good to see solid documentation on the facts that we have known to be true!


----------



## IGluIt4U

Here's a tally for last year (2011).... 

Washington, DC — Today the nonprofit Center for Consumer Freedom (CCF) published documents online, obtained by a Freedom of Information Act request, showing that People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA) killed a staggering 95.9 percent of the adoptable pets in its care during 2011. Despite years of public outrage over its euthanasia program, the notorious animal rights group has continued killing adoptable animals at its Norfolk, VA headquarters, at an average of 37 pets every week.
According to records from the Virginia Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services, PETA killed 1,911 cats and dogs last year while placing just 24 in adoptive homes. Since 1998, a total of 27,751 pets have died at the hands of PETA workers.
"PETA hasn’t slowed down its slaughterhouse operation, even as the group continues to lecture the American public with its phony ‘animal rights’ message," said Rick Berman, CCF’s Executive Director. "It appears PETA is more concerned with funding its media and advertising antics than finding suitable homes for these dogs and cats."
Despite its $37.4 million budget, PETA employees make little effort to find homes for the thousands of animals they kill every year.
A 2010 inspection of 290 PETA animal custody records performed by the Virginia Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services discovered that PETA killed 84 percent of the animals it took control of within only 24 hours. Additionally, the inspection discovered that PETA’s animal shelter didn't meet PETA’s own published guidelines for running a humane shelter.
"For the 13th year in a row, PETA’s leaders have shown they don’t care about the unlucky dogs and cats that come to its Norfolk facility," Berman continued. "It’s about time PETA’s ‘shelter’ is reclassified as a slaughterhouse."
CCF has obtained PETA’s "Animal Record" filings for every year since 1998 from the Virginia Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services. Members of the public can see these documents at www.PETAKillsAnimals.com.


----------



## Macstrange

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> If I remember correctly from my criminal justice classes in college, the largest terrorist organization is not Al-Quida or the Taliban but PETA and similar groups. They are fanatical groups who care more about attention than they do animals or the environment. From my life experiance the people who care most about the environment are the farmers and the hunters, people who are out there trying to make it a better place to pass on to their childeren & grandchilderen. This is why my childeren are not allowed to watch Bambi & similar movies; this is the worst type of propaganda, aimed at manipulating & brain washing our childeren who will grow up thinking it is the truth unless they are taught differently. The vast majority of hunters are not bloodthirsy barbarians but active conservationists.


Absolutley God damn right. I have a friend or two that are anti hunting and I tell them this. If it wasn't for hunters and the hunters love of the out doors, and especially the love of the animals we hunt, there would be no wild life at all. For all th B.S. they talk about animal rights, they have no clue how to maintain a healthy and diverse population of animals the way hunters do. Not to mention it's one of the only programs that pays for itself besides the U.S postal service.


----------



## huntinguyg

Have any of yall read a book by Aldo Leopold named A Sand County Almanac? It was written back in the early 1900s and says all of the stuff yall are saying. We were required to read it for a Wildlife class in college and let me tell you it opened my eyes up. Studying Wildlife Management in college, has changed the way i look on alot of things, and i fear we are in trouble down the rd, especially as bad as it is now.


----------



## AK_Guy

PETA is another one of the groups that goes to far.... I could join PETA but they go overboard. I believe that we have a responsibiliy to treat animals ethically. I would never abuse an animal. However, I do not feel that hunting is abuse. So... I can't join PETA.


----------



## AK_Guy

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> If I remember correctly from my criminal justice classes in college, the largest terrorist organization is not Al-Quida or the Taliban but PETA and similar groups. They are fanatical groups who care more about attention than they do animals or the environment. From my life experiance the people who care most about the environment are the farmers and the hunters, people who are out there trying to make it a better place to pass on to their childeren & grandchilderen. This is why my childeren are not allowed to watch Bambi & similar movies; this is the worst type of propaganda, aimed at manipulating & brain washing our childeren who will grow up thinking it is the truth unless they are taught differently. The vast majority of hunters are not bloodthirsy barbarians but active conservationists.


Fanatical groups???? Are you including the NRA? Don't get me wrong; I am pro-gun rights. But the NRA is a group that a lot of people see as fanatical. It's all about whose corner your in as to whether or not you consider them terrorists.


----------



## darkclaw

Woo us hunters got dirt on PETA gonna post this all over the Internet


----------



## Billp10

The best I think we can do against PETA is post this article on every social media that we use


----------



## PaperHtr

Just recently joined AT, Signed the petition. PETA Should definitely be stopped.


----------



## nettereo16

And AC units are as dangerous as ISIS... pinheads....


----------



## BillieGates

AK_Guy said:


> PETA is another one of the groups that goes to far.... I could join PETA but they go overboard. I believe that we have a responsibiliy to treat animals ethically. I would never abuse an animal. However, I do not feel that hunting is abuse. So... I can't join PETA.


PETA are a bunch of fanaticals IMO... although I admitedly don't know much about them except from hilarious memes I find across the internet


----------



## comprar

Please remember that PETA is not our only enemy in the fight to save our hunting heritage.


----------



## Trophy104

Wow


----------



## ajhunt

PETA is nut!


----------



## Aliveandfree

2 years ago we have 12 PETA members come and sitting through the entire hunter Safety Education class for there orange card. while I was worried about them disrupting and just making the class a flop. they were very polite, asked relative questions and they said they were impressed with what we were teaching. they were also shocked that we taught ethics and 3 at the end said they have a different view of hunters then they did the day before. so we hunters are making an impact...


----------



## Zigggy

hahaha - thats about right


----------



## txag1136

When PETA stops making money, all there BS will end.


----------



## Ethan Watson

Sirs said:


> People always seem to think peta just gets on hunters nerves look what they actually do for animals... PETA Kills AnimalsHome - PETA Kills Animals I think every hunter should take a quick look at this. This should be a sticky on every hunting site.


I did not know this but I am sure glad I do know. Thanks man!


----------



## MB72911

Sirs said:


> People always seem to think peta just gets on hunters nerves look what they actually do for animals... PETA Kills AnimalsHome - PETA Kills Animals I think every hunter should take a quick look at this. This should be a sticky on every hunting site.


I can't believe what I just read insane


----------



## KiloLandis

Wow. I had no idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kaylanjpope

doctariAFC said:


> Ask and thou shall receive!


Yup!


----------



## Kaylanjpope

KiloLandis said:


> Wow. I had no idea. Thanks for sharing.


Yep


----------

